# In response to the overwhelming support I've received...



## Mino (Nov 4, 2010)

I've decided to throw my hat into the ring in the race to be TBT's next admin!  I want to thank all my supporters for their tireless efforts in making our vision a reality.  I'd like to thank Jeremy for being such a stallion.  I'd like to thank my mother for going through childbirth for an *censored.1.3* like me.  Etc.  Pally is my "awesome" "campaign" "manager".

Discuss.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2010)

*trevor 2010.

_Better than school or church._


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 4, 2010)

I want the administration for him now.


----------



## Mino (Nov 4, 2010)

Sylar said:
			
		

> I want the administration for him now.


Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 4, 2010)

Promise me something awesome and I'll support you.


----------



## Callie (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks like you did it! Congrats man!


----------



## Mino (Nov 4, 2010)

Shortest campaign ever.

I want to, again, thank all my supporters for all that stuff.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh my god.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 4, 2010)

holy *censored.3.0*ing jesus christ

@_@


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 4, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Oh my god.


congrats trevor.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm such an awesome campaign manager.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 4, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> I'm such an awesome campaign manager.


Do this more often.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats! I wonder if you'll still be as sassy as an admin. xD


----------



## Mino (Nov 4, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Congrats! I wonder if you'll still be as sassy as an admin. xD


As a new admin, I must become perfectly objective.  Accordingly, I have decided to castrate myself and throw my personality under the bus.

Yeah.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big>WHAT</big></big></big>


----------



## Mino (Nov 4, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Pally, you already have my balls anyways. :gyroiddance:


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smd


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 4, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what _rooster_.


----------



## Mino (Nov 4, 2010)

My friends, I cannot thank you enough for your immense support.  But our fight for our ideals (whatever they are, anyways) is not over!  Today I am announcing a new direction in our campaign:

Give *trevor full admin powers!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 4, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> My friends, I cannot thank you enough for your immense support.  But our fight for our ideals (whatever they are, anyways) is not over!  Today I am announcing a new direction in our campaign:
> 
> Give *trevor full admin powers!


But then TBT would die.

I can see it now, everyone banned, you talking to yourself.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sir. You are wrong.

See yourself out the door.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 4, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you should. 8Db


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 4, 2010)

shortest admin term ever.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> shortest admin term ever.


He wasn't even admin..


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 4, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just like the president isn't the president.

it's all run by the illuminati.  he was just a puppet.  a mask for a higher power.

learn your *censored.2.0*, kids.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay wow *censored.9.10*.


----------



## Micah (Nov 4, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think *trevor was an admin for a short time back when TBT first started.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're referring to his colour change that just occurred a little while back.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm voting *trevor!


----------



## strawberryforever (Nov 4, 2010)

DOWN WITH JEREMY


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 4, 2010)

@*trevor - You won't have a cheesy "CHANGE" Motto like obama did, will you?


----------



## Mino (Nov 4, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, although I think I hold that title anyways.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yee but still.


----------



## Mino (Nov 4, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> @*trevor - You won't have a cheesy "CHANGE" Motto like obama did, will you?


Only if you keep up with the sharp political satire.


----------



## D1llon (Nov 5, 2010)

remove censors? ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 5, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> OmegaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He already has a campaign slogan!


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it.
<big><big><big>*

VOTE FOR *TREVOR, NOT LITTLE BOYS.*</big></big></big>


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 5, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, 

HE'S BETTER THAN SCHOOL *<big>AND</big>* CHURCH!


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bow down to your new ruler.  Do it, I say!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 5, 2010)

+293487293874 support points

Vote *trevor '10!
He's better than school or church!
He'll ban the idiots like me!
He'll make TBT a safer better place!
He actually makes sense!
Vote today!


----------



## Princess (Nov 5, 2010)

Special thanks to Ciaran for inspiring the slogan for me to use.  (hehe)


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll vote for you!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> OmegaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VOTE FOR *TREVOR, HE BRINGS THE GODLY POWER TO TBT

or

*TREVOR '10, TBT WILL CHANGE

or

UP WITH *TREVOR, DOWN WITH GERMY


Choose.


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 5, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 5 2010, 07:03:45 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about:





<big>*<big><big>TREVOR IS THE MAN, HE CAN SHAKE HIS STUFF LIKE NO ONE CAN!</big></big>*</big>


----------



## KoolKitteh (Nov 5, 2010)

*<big>VOTE FOR *TREVOR
OR BE AN UGLY CAN!
CUZ *TREVOR 
IS A CLEVER MAN!</big>*

So don't be an Ugly Can Vote for *Trevor the Clever man!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2010)

no.


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 5, 2010)

Eww, gross. No offense, but...

You know what, nevermind bud.



Just sayin I ain't votin.


----------



## Mino (Nov 5, 2010)

^^

Two haters.


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 5, 2010)

Not hatin', just sayin'. You have been banned four times, you know. For quite extended periods of time. Not to mention, you can tend to...upset, annoy, some members of the site.


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 5, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> *trevor 2010.
> 
> _Better than school or church._


hey wait why are you members 2?

(This has nothing to do with the topic, though I thought it weird to send a personal message entirely about it.)


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 5, 2010)

Rocketman said:
			
		

> Not hatin', just sayin'. You have been banned four times, you know. For quite extended periods of time. Not to mention, you can tend to...upset, annoy, some members of the site.


Which is funny when they rage.
TBT is currently lacking funny.


----------



## merinda! (Nov 6, 2010)

uh no.


----------



## muffun (Nov 6, 2010)

Rocketman said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magic.

http://www.youtube.com/v/tPScC39sKBk&feature=related&autoplay=1&loop=1


----------



## Mino (Nov 6, 2010)

Rocketman said:
			
		

> Not hatin', just sayin'. You have been banned four times, you know. For quite extended periods of time. Not to mention, you can tend to...upset, annoy, some members of the site.


Three, actually.  And they do that on their own without me.


----------



## Princess (Nov 6, 2010)

[nook] we already have a slogan.

And @Rocketd00d because I can.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 6, 2010)

dsfadfds this is still going on?


----------



## Princess (Nov 6, 2010)

Sylar said:
			
		

> dsfadfds this is still going on?


vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 6, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay


----------



## Princess (Nov 6, 2010)

:]


*TREVORLIA 4 ADMIN~


----------



## HumanResources (Nov 6, 2010)

How come all the entertaining threads start and end while I'm vacationing in the Himalayan Alps?

...btw, I voted for Nader


----------



## Liv (Nov 6, 2010)

.


----------



## OJ. (Nov 6, 2010)

Trevor 2010.

Hurr


----------



## Callie (Nov 7, 2010)

Wait, wasn't he admin for about 2 seconds? What happened to that?


----------



## Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

Show your support so *trevor can be a full time real admin.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Nov 7, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Show your support so *trevor can be a full time real admin.


I will Pall, I will


----------



## Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

jim128 said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job TBT member
*gives you a button*


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 7, 2010)

Vote for *trevor!
<small><small><small><small>Vote for Harold Saxon!</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Josh (Nov 7, 2010)

So wait, If we vote for him to be an mod, He really becomes an mod? I mean for real, Not a joke?


----------



## Hub12 (Nov 7, 2010)

loluselesspost. 

or

loltbt. :3


----------



## Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

We're hoping if we show enough support for this, Jeremy will consider.


----------



## Mino (Nov 7, 2010)

Also, I promise to not be a jerk to people who aren't already being jerks.

And that's a promise that's better than school or church!


----------



## Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Also, I promise to not be a jerk to people who aren't already being jerks.
> 
> And that's a promise that's better than school or church!


Support *trevor for admin!


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 7, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer ^trevor though


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 7, 2010)

Up with *trevor. Down with tyranny.


----------



## OJ. (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll make flyers. :3


----------



## Ricano (Nov 7, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> So wait, If we vote for him to be an mod, He really becomes an mod? I mean for real, Not a joke?


LOL.

I'll vote if you give us free name changes.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 7, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> We're hoping if we show enough support for this, Jeremy will consider.


 (un)


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 7, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And explain why *trevor would be a bad mod/admin?
I see no flaws.


----------



## Nic (Nov 7, 2010)

Trevor was a moderator I believe.


----------



## Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lrn2(un)properly

It worked to get him back on TBT so.. 

@Chris they already are free.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd vote for ya!
Down with Monarchy! Up with Anarchy!
Hurray for the collapse of civilization!


----------



## OJ. (Nov 7, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'd vote for ya!
> Down with Monarchy! Up with Anarchy!
> Hurray for the collapse of civilization!


I'm sorry, but this thread isn't about Germy.


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 7, 2010)

I've changed my signature, you like?


----------



## Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeessss. Keep up the support wonderful people.


----------



## Mino (Nov 7, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 7 2010, 06:02:28 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's (un)ing at the notion that Jeremy will consider promoting me.  Sporge, don't be a doubter!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 7, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 7 2010, 06:47:17 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was. D:


----------



## Mino (Nov 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'd vote for ya!
> Down with Monarchy! Up with Anarchy!
> Hurray for the collapse of civilization!


Actually, if I were to be elected, I would swear to uphold the TBT oligarchy.  It's the only logical thing to do.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 7, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Temporarily, correct?
Once you would gain enough power, troops, and supplies, you would crush the rebellion!
Wait, am I thinking of you, or someone else?


----------



## Callie (Nov 7, 2010)

I support this thread and *trevor 2010.


----------



## Mino (Nov 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh, I will do whatever gets you to vote for me, clearly.


----------



## OJ. (Nov 7, 2010)

I made a shirt. Who wants to see it?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 7, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Obama!
and Bush
and Clinton
and [Nook]


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Only better... _


----------



## Mino (Nov 7, 2010)

OJ. said:
			
		

> I made a shirt. Who wants to see it?


Hell yes!


----------



## OJ. (Nov 7, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>It barely fits me, and it's like a womens' thingy. So I guess *trevor could wear it as a bra...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Mino (Nov 7, 2010)

OJ. said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wear it to school.  Become most popular person in school instantly.


----------



## OJ. (Nov 7, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 7, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or most hated if any of Trevor's enemies are there.


----------



## Mino (Nov 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My enemies don't frequent middle schools.  They mostly hang around smoke-filled pool halls, looking menacing.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There'd probably be about one or less.


----------



## OJ. (Nov 7, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in elementary school, so if I tell them he's a video game nerd will they like me?


----------



## Mino (Nov 7, 2010)

OJ. said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some might.  I... don't know.  I haven't been in elementary school since 2001, so I don't know what kids are like these days.

If you're really looking for some life advice: just make a lot of friends and be nice.  It'll pay off later.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 7, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would not want to know.


----------



## OJ. (Nov 7, 2010)

Let's all dance to Justin Bieber. That'll convince Jeremy.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 7, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lrn2 interpret a smiley.  This was more of a reference at the odds of Jeremy doing anything


----------



## Mino (Nov 7, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Called it!


----------



## Mino (Nov 7, 2010)

Sylar said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are children... overly-sexualized?  Did it finally happen?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 7, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most kids are spoiled and want more when they have enough.
And I went to homecoming yesterday and it was a grind fest like Pally said it would be.

It was fun making fun of the grinders though.


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 7, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bongs at every corner, Ole?


----------



## Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

@Sporge lrn2notcopywhattrevorsaid

Wow OJ, A+ for you.xD


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=related

trevor admin what a joke


----------



## muffun (Nov 7, 2010)

">" meaning greater/better than, js.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 7, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> @Sporge lrn2notcopywhattrevorsaid
> 
> Wow OJ, A+ for you.xD


He was right.  I honestly didn't read the page before the post


----------



## Ricano (Nov 7, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What. 

I'll vote anyway. Gimme a shiny button.


----------



## muffun (Nov 7, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Well hey, it's certainly more fun to make these than do chemistry homework.


----------



## Numner (Nov 7, 2010)

What's the point of having admins anywhere.

It's so dead. ;_;


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 7, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> What's the point of having admins anywhere.
> 
> It's so dead. ;_;


We are trying to become EAC.


----------



## OJ. (Nov 8, 2010)

I found some plain white T-shirts on my mom's bed so I decided to take one and make a shirt. Who wants to see them?


----------



## Princess (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh my God.


----------



## Mino (Nov 8, 2010)

Rocketman said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=related
> 
> trevor admin what a joke


lrn2autoplay

(hehe)


----------



## Mino (Nov 8, 2010)

Sylar said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grinders...!  (un)  And how old are you again?


----------



## Mino (Nov 8, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> ">" meaning greater/better than, js.


Hell.  Yes.


----------



## Princess (Nov 9, 2010)

I say we shall carry our campaign to the new TBT if our leader is not elected by then


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13 IIRC.


----------



## Mino (Nov 10, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> I say we shall carry our campaign to the new TBT if our leader is not elected by then


Of course!  Though the battlefield may change, our resolve will remain unwavering!


----------



## Princess (Nov 16, 2010)

Show your support! *throws confetti*


----------



## Kyel (Nov 16, 2010)

*throws pally*


----------



## Princess (Nov 16, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> *throws pally*


D:


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2010)

SHOW YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 1, 2010)

My signature shows support, Huzzah.


----------



## Mino (Dec 1, 2010)

I approve of this gratuitous bump.


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2010)

Come on girls & guys,
the move is almost here. With a new forum we shall see a new leader!
*trevor 2010 Better than school or church!


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 1, 2010)

Not that *trevor would be a bad admin, but there are other deserving members too.


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 1, 2010)

Bull*censored.2.0*. :3


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 1, 2010)

I didn't say anything beyond that.

Anything better than school and church, I approve.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 1, 2010)

oh right.

i meant to reply to a lot of this or something.

oh well.  weeks since then.


----------



## Princess (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy Holidays from *trevor 2010


----------



## OJ. (Dec 17, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Happy Holidays from *trevor 2010


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 17, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Happy Holidays from *trevor 2010


PROVE IT.


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 17, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VIDEO OR NO GOOD.


----------



## Princess (Dec 17, 2010)

You want a video from The Campagin To Elect *trevor wishing you all happy holidays?

Just imagine it.:3


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 17, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> You want a video from The Campagin To Elect *trevor wishing you all happy holidays?
> 
> Just imagine it.:3


YES YES YES

I'm imagining it right now.


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 17, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> You want a video from The Campagin To Elect *trevor wishing you all happy holidays?
> 
> Just imagine it.:3


Yes, I want a video of that.


----------



## Princess (Dec 17, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine yourself imagining it.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 17, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> OmegaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have to....


----------



## Princess (Dec 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 17 2010, 08:36:29 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was directed at you.


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 17, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we imagined imagining it...

I would imagine Pally.

Whoa man, breakthrough.


----------



## Princess (Dec 17, 2010)

What


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 17, 2010)

THIS CAMPAIGN WAS BUILT ON LIES.

I DEMAND A REVOTE.

NOWWWWWWW


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 17, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> What


Shhhhhhhh...


*trevor needs publicity, so it must be bad rumors about Pally, isn't that what life is about?


----------



## Ricano (Dec 17, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> THIS CAMPAIGN WAS BUILT ON LIES.
> 
> I DEMAND A REVOTE.
> 
> NOWWWWWWW


There was no other competitor.


----------



## Princess (Dec 17, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...what


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 17, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> OmegaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroiddance:


----------



## Princess (Dec 17, 2010)

...


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 17, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> ...


(This is making *trevor more famous, some people just don't understand.)


----------



## muffun (Dec 17, 2010)

OmegaMan needs a muzzle.


----------



## Princess (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh..kaay.


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> OmegaMan needs a muzzle.


Please install it now.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 18, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they've already gotten to you, bub.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're the one who doesn't understand.

and if anyone's spreading rumors the truth about Pally it's gonna be me.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> OmegaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got some dirt?


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> OmegaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, so does that mean you'll start spreading rumors?


Lets begin.


----------



## Princess (Dec 18, 2010)

Here we go again with the book.

GUYS STOP GETTING OFF TOPIC
AND SUPPORT *trevor!!


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 18, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Here we go again with the book.
> 
> GUYS STOP GETTING OFF TOPIC
> AND SUPPORT *trevor!!


'tis totally on-topic.

topic being trevor's admin-getting-campaign.

:3


----------



## Mino (Jan 1, 2011)

My campaign will continue into the year 2011.

Just so you all know, I'm never going to give up.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 1, 2011)

*trevor said:
			
		

> My campaign will continue into the year 2011.
> 
> Just so you all know, I'm never going to give up.


i anticipate a letdown, though.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 1, 2011)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just going to run around and desert us.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 1, 2011)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he promised he'd never tell a lie and hurt us. D:


----------



## Mino (Jan 1, 2011)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, we've got 'em right where we want 'em.


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year from *trevor _2011_


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 1, 2011)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Happy New Year from *trevor *Pally* _2011_


mirite?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2011)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2011)

No. *trevor 2011 is our new campagin name.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 1, 2011)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Happy New Year from *trevor _2011_ *the individual known as strikingmatches*


alright then, fixed.


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2011)

Noooo


----------



## Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

The move is almost here, fellow supporters!
Although it is a new year, and now a new forum, our goal remains the same. Keep showing your support at TBT 2.0 for _*trevor 2011: Better than school or church!_


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2011)

*supports*


----------



## Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

Wooo!


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2011)

Do you need banners that are cool but simple?

I can help.


----------



## Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

Any support is greatly appreciated. :veryhappy:


----------



## Mino (Jan 8, 2011)

What we need is people to take this seriously.  We need to take back TBT.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2011)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Any support is greatly appreciated. :veryhappy:


Oh goody.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










</div>


----------



## Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

Trev, we should make an official thread at TBT 2.0

Because this campagin is serious. This whole idea wasn't made for your entertainment, members. It was made for a new admin. Change.
And if you support change and *trevor, then support *trevor 2011


----------



## OmegaMan (Jan 8, 2011)

*trevor said:
			
		

> What we need is people to take this seriously.  We need to take back TBT.


I can supply the nukes.


----------



## Mino (Jan 8, 2011)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Trev, we should make an official thread at TBT 2.0
> 
> Because this campagin is serious. This whole idea wasn't made for your entertainment, members. It was made for a new admin. Change.
> And if you support change and *trevor, then support *trevor 2011


Our campaign must be dynamic; our resolve must be manic.

Woo.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 8, 2011)

is that the kind of support you want? (un)


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2011)

Only one choice: make a new thread with a cool title.

Or change this thread's title.


----------



## Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice job [Nook].


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2011)

Why thank you, fellow supporter.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2011)

I can see it now:

The *trevor Party vs The (member that thinks he is very mature) Party


----------



## Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

Again. This isn't for entertainment purposes. :/
Your support is greatly appreciated, but we're actually trying to help *trevor become admin. We're not trying to put on a show.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2011)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Again. This isn't for entertainment purposes. :/
> Your support is greatly appreciated, but we're actually trying to help *trevor become admin. We're not trying to put on a show.


Very well then.

Make new thread then?


----------



## Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

..Why?

We're going to make a new thread at TBT 2.0 obviously.


----------



## Mino (Jan 8, 2011)

Admin or maybe a moderator.  Second place ain't bad!


----------



## Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

As long as we see *trevor on that staff list.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2011)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> As long as we see *trevor on that staff list.


We will have succeeded.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 8, 2011)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 8 2011, 03:36:01 PM]I can see it now:
> 
> The *trevor Party vs The [nook] Party of One


I seem to remember that soon after this started, you tried making a thread about you becoming staff as well.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 8, 2011)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Admin or maybe a moderator.  Second place ain't bad!


Mod first and then Admin?


----------



## Mino (Jan 8, 2011)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better yet: admin first, then moderator.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 8, 2011)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then root admin?!


----------



## Mino (Jan 8, 2011)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then deity.


----------



## Mino (Jan 8, 2011)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then deity.


----------



## Princess (Jan 10, 2011)

Support! *throws confetti*


----------



## Princess (Jan 10, 2011)

Support! *throws confetti*


----------

